# Long Term Car Rentals Cairo



## rmcde3 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi, I will be moving to Cairo in October with my family. I understand that cars are prohibitively expensive to purchase due to import duty. Was wondering if anyone can advise how much it costs to rent different types of vehicles for say 6 months to a year? Probably looking for some type of 4/4. Many thanks.


----------

